# Rattle (toy)



## 123xyz

Hello everybody,

Could someone tell me what the Romanian word for "rattle" is, referring to a child's toy? The dictionary here suggests "jucărie pentru bebeluşi", but I suspect that that's wrong, since it simply means "a toy for babies", whereas babies have many different kinds of toys. Meanwhile, there are many other suggestions at the bottom of the page, but when I open them, they just say "rattle", without specifying anything, and I suspect that all of them refer to a rattling sound, rather than a rattling object. Meanwhile, I've tried to do some additional research and I've found some webpages which describe certain kinds of rattling toys (e.g. rattling animals) as "X zornăitor", so maybe a "rattle" could be a "jucărie zornăitoare". In any case, I would like confirmation; besides, there might be a single term for a rattle which I haven't come across that, so I thought that I might as well ask here.

Thank you in advance


----------



## farscape

Indeed (_jucărie_) _zornăitoare_ will convey the right message. If you want to be very precise you can add _pentru bebeluși_ to either form.

f.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the response. Since you've put "jucărie" in brackets, I suppose that I can use "zornăitoare" as a noun in it's own right. So, could I say something like "Bebeluşul şi a pierdut zornăitoarea"?


----------



## farscape

Most definitely you can 

f.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you


----------



## naicul

123xyz said:


> "Bebeluşul şi a pierdut zornăitoarea"?


The correct spelling is "Bebeluşul şi-a pierdut zornăitoarea"


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the correction - I still haven't studied contractions, because I'm still dealing with vocabulary and inflection paradigms, but I'll get round to it in due course!


----------

